# الاختبارات التى يجب على مهندس الموقع معرفتها



## شيلاب (26 ديسمبر 2006)

1/ التحليل المنخلى (Sieve Analysis)
2/ تحديد حد السيولة وحد الدونة ومجال اللدونة للتربة(Liquid Limit ,Plastic Limit and Plasticity Index )
3/ اختبار العلاقة بين الرطوبة والكثافة للمواد الترابية (Moisture ,Density Relations of soil ) لتحديد نسبة الرطوبة المثلى 
4/نسبة التحميل الكاليفورني ( California Bearing Ratio CBR)
5/ الكثافة الحقلية بطريقة الرمل والمخروط (Field Density {sand cone method )


----------



## مهندس طموح (28 ديسمبر 2006)

كم نتمنى ولو باختصار من مهندسي المواقع شرح كل اختبار على حدة حتى نسترجع المعلومات مع بعض ... اذا بالامكان بلييييز


----------



## Fateel (29 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أولا أهنئكم بالعيد السعيد، أعاده الله علينا باليمن و البركات

ثانياً، أنا أتفق مع مهندس طموح في ما قاله.
نود و لو بأختصار من مهندسي المواقع شرح مبسط للإختبارات و التحاليل التي تجرى في المواقع و ما هي النسب المقبوله و ما هي النسب المرفوضه؟؟
و كم يجب أن تكون درجة حرارة الأسفلت و كيف نتأكد من أن المقاول يعمل بشكل سليم؟؟
كل هذه الأمور يجب أن تعاد و تتكرر للتذكير، لأن ليس كل مهندسي المدنيه يعملون في المواقع، فبالتالي يترتب عليهم العناء و الشقاء للبحث عن المعلومات.

أتمنى من ذوي الخبره تزويدنا بالمعلومات الضروريه

و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## reyad27 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا اضم صوتى لكم .... ادا فى امكانية للشرح يكون احس


----------



## khaled sham3a (9 مارس 2007)

ana ma3aak ya m3allem


----------



## engramy (9 مارس 2007)

يا ريت والله لو حتى فكرة بسيطة عن كل إختبار


----------



## اعجال (20 مارس 2007)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## asd85 (21 مارس 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووو على هذا التنويه


----------



## sameh mohmed (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
::::يريت فعلا شرح لكل نقطة على حداها ولو بختصاااااار :::::::مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م ابومحمد (28 مارس 2007)

مازال الامل موجود بالشرح


----------



## اعجال (7 أبريل 2008)

ساقوم ان شاء الله بنشر هذه الاختبارات ويوفقني الله ان اوثقها لكم بالصور لكي يستفيد كل من في المنتدى


----------



## ALI..SS (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على المعلومات الطيبة ويريت معلومات عن تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية الرابطة والسطحية.


----------



## مزن محمود (8 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## مهندس قحطان (8 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية.. أخي شيلاب
لو سمحت فكرة بسيطة عن هذه الإختبارات


----------



## ودالبخيت (13 مايو 2010)

طريقة اجراء اختبار حد السيوله وحد اللدونه


----------



## mezo0044 (29 يونيو 2010)

نرجو الشرح ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## arch yasmeen (8 يوليو 2010)

ya rrrrrrrrrrrret thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## salah22 (14 يوليو 2010)

الرجاء من سيادتكم شرح كل تجربه علي حده


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء لفت انتباهي ان بعض الاخوة بحاجة الى الاختبارات التي يجب على مهندس الموقع معرفتها.
وانني سارفع لكم هذه المعلومات والتي حصلت عليها من نفس المنتدى واستفدت منها كثيرا كان قدمها احد الزملاء مشكورا وجزاه الله كل خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناته، وكنت اود ان اذكر اسمه ولكنني لا اعرف اسم هذا الزميل الطيب ولعله يقرا هذه المعلومات ويذكرنا باسمه ثانية 
وشكرا جزيلا للمشرفين والاعضاء وللمنتدى الي جعلنا نتواصل ونتعلم ونفيد بعضنا البعض

سارفع الملف عن طريق رابط المنتدى
والسلام عليكم.


----------



## mostafammy (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس مازن وكل القائمين على الموضوع


----------



## salah22 (16 يوليو 2010)

الرجاءالشرح


----------



## محمد زكارنه عبده (29 سبتمبر 2010)

_اخواني المهندسين لاتكتمو العلم عنا فانتم مسؤلون امام الله وكم كتم علما الجامه الله بلجام من النار واسالالله العظيم ان يجعل كل عمل تقدمونه في ميزان اعمال (يا ريت شرح بالتفصيل للاختبارات مع الدعم بالصور ) ولكم جزيل الشكر :20: _


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأميرة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

سلمت يداك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (1 أبريل 2011)

تسلم


----------



## mouhamedgeology (12 يوليو 2011)

عايزين كتب في التجارب دي ياجماعه


----------



## Mohamed laith (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس مازن


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت الشرح وتذكر انه علم حسنة تنتفع بها الناس


----------



## cool_katkot (25 سبتمبر 2012)

توضيح
هذه الاختبارات ليس لها اي صالح بمهندس الموقع دي اختبارات خاصه بفني المختبر 
ولكن سارفع لكم الشرح قريبا للعلم بالشيء والخبره


----------



## cool_katkot (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اليكم اخواني ملفات اكسيل بهذه التجارب واي استفسار انا ف خدمتكم واسالكم فقط الدعاء 
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*مرفق لكم كتاب اختبارات التربه*

نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## يقظان القيسي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على الجهد الرائع

تحياتي


----------



## amr2021 (3 ديسمبر 2014)

اختبار الدمك القياسى


----------



## amr2021 (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*ما هى شروط اجراء الكثافة الحقلية باستخدام المخروط الرملى*

ما هى شروط اجراء الكثافة الحقلية باستخدام المخروط الرملى


----------

